# HIPERFACE DSL



## Paulserv (11 Oktober 2021)

Hi

Anyone has experience with Hiperface DSL encoders?
My encoder has resource access error in SOPAS ET when I connect it to PGT 11 programming tool, and I don't know how can error be cleared. Although there is a clear error option in the SOPAS ET software, it seems the encoder want to save all errors in it's memory. Is there anyway to reset all encoders error log?
Maybe anyone knows the confirmation password for resetting encoder in the factory reset section?

PS I have SICK SERVICE access level in SOPAS ET
best regards
Paul


----------

